# In the Pink Goldens Legit??



## gldnage (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay, as you all well know I wanted a golden and the hubby a labrador. Well I'm happy to announce that WE agreed on a golden 

I am looking at a couple of breeders but In the Pink goldens north of Barrie look legit. I was wondering if any members have had experiences with this breeder. Are the legit? Do they do the appropriate clearances? Any information would be helpful!

Thanks


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We have a few members with In the Pink goldens... the famous Molson being one of them. He's the dog on the far top left of your screen. 

As with any breeder, make sure that you ask to see hips, elbows, heart (done 1 x) and eye (done yearly) clearances for each parent.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL ... I read that thread title wrong "IS the pink golden legit?" ok getting my eyes checked soon.
Glad you agreed on a Golden


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on a goldie!!! 

today met a former lab person with their lst goldie (2 y/o) - just got back from out of state bird hunting & were so amazed/proud of their golden's natural field ability


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep! Molson as stated above is a beautiful golden from there and im sure once steph see's this thread she will come to share all the wonderful things about in the pink! Molson is very handsome and Joey and I had the honors of meeting him in real life  (and steph ofcourse! )


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, well, if Molson is from In the Pink, I'd say you have a pretty huge chance of it being legit. Molson is GORGEOUS. I'm sure Steph will tell you all about them. I didn't get my dog in Ontario, despite my location, so I can't help. But good luck!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's blushing over here!

As others stated, yep, Molson is an In The Pink boy! His mom is Nelly, who will be bred for her last time this coming Spring I believe. Sandra is great, and she's very knowledgeable about everything golden. She does all health clearances and if you make an appt to meet with her, she will be happy to tell you all about the dogs being bred and show you their clearances. 

What area are you from? She is showing one of her girls, Maybelline (In The Pink She's Born With It) next weekend (the 11//12) at the Conformation show in Orangeville. I plan to head out to watch it with another friend and grf member if you happen to be in the area!

If you have any questions feel free to PM me (once you reach 15 posts). In the meantime, you can browse through a ton of Molson pictures by checking his page out on facebook - the link is in my signature.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

janine said:


> LOL ... I read that thread title wrong "IS the pink golden legit?" ok getting my eyes checked soon.
> Glad you agreed on a Golden


 
You and I both apparently, because I read the same thing!!!! :


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Janine, I read it the same way. Thought "Good Lord, next thing we'll have pink doodles!"

Congratulations on agreeing (for one thing) and agreeing to a Golden (most important thing).

Happy puppy shopping!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Molson is so darn CUTE!! I just love him.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I also clicked this link thinking ¨ OH MY GOSH, i get to see a pink Golden¨ lol


----------



## bobo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, just to let you know, I've posted the same question before. And I can tell you that I am now officially waiting for an In the Pink golden this coming Spring from Nelly! I can't express how excited I am!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

janine said:


> LOL ... I read that thread title wrong "IS the pink golden legit?" ok getting my eyes checked soon.
> Glad you agreed on a Golden


Pink Goldens are definitely not legit. Let's not start a new craze here.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I've seen a few In the Pink Golden's and they are all very good looking and have great dispositions. I am unaware of if they do clearances, but I've never heard a bad thing about their breeding program.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations on choosing a Golden and have fun choosing a breeder (I love the way Molson's personality shines through in his pictures, he is a cutie).

Count me in as thinking I would see a picture of a "pink" Golden. :doh:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I saw a pink golden or two last year when Lucy and I did Bark for the Cure, LOL.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Pink Goldens are definitely not legit. Let's not start a new craze here.


Ok...glad I am not the only one that thought we were going to see a picture of a pink golden. Love my goldens all shades of gold no pink one please. :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

bobo said:


> Hi, just to let you know, I've posted the same question before. And I can tell you that I am now officially waiting for an In the Pink golden this coming Spring from Nelly! I can't express how excited I am!


Ooh, congrats! I can't wait to see pictures of Molson's half-brother or sister!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

We LOVE Molson!!!!! If you're in the pink pup is anything like Molson you'll be extremely happy.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who read is a pink...


----------



## bobo (Aug 24, 2010)

After seeing Molson's pics, I have high expectations! lol Molson's a cutie!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

bobo said:


> After seeing Molson's pics, I have high expectations! lol Molson's a cutie!


Aw thanks! I think you will be happy with your pup, we couldn't ask for a better pup than Molson!  Do you know who Nelly will be bred with yet? Last time I spoke with Sandi (a few months ago), she had mentioned a repeat breeding of Nelly X Marley, is she still planning on that do you know? There are some pics of Marley on Molson's page under "Friends of Molson"... he's a gorgeous boy as well, and just the most loveable guy ever!


----------



## bobo (Aug 24, 2010)

esSJay said:


> Aw thanks! I think you will be happy with your pup, we couldn't ask for a better pup than Molson!  Do you know who Nelly will be bred with yet? Last time I spoke with Sandi (a few months ago), she had mentioned a repeat breeding of Nelly X Marley, is she still planning on that do you know? There are some pics of Marley on Molson's page under "Friends of Molson"... he's a gorgeous boy as well, and just the most loveable guy ever!


Actually I'm not too sure whom Nelly will be breeding with. Same as you, the last time I spoke with Sandra was a few months ago, and she said it might be Marley, but nothing was confirmed yet. I have met Marley too, and he's very handsome and lovable. I think I will be in touch with Sandra soon to confirm more details. I have waited very long for this puppy, but I'm sure its all worth it.


----------

